#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-03
<coolbhavi> ajmitch_, hey
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, hey
<coolbhavi> have integrated some checks of arb in lintian and m working towards some build time problems in integrating last 3 checks
<coolbhavi> i.e lightweight arb app, deprecated python installation and maintainer script check
<coolbhavi> hopefully over the week ll fix them and port whole arb-lint into lintian
<coolbhavi> (with some exceptions though)
<coolbhavi> wendar, hey
<coolbhavi> I have a doubt, is there a possibility of a syntax error during build whereas the same passes through when checked manually
<coolbhavi> in perl
<highvoltage> hey coo
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-04
<coolbhavi> hi wendar
<coolbhavi> endorsed application :)
<wendar> coolbhavi: thanks! :)
<coolbhavi> wendar, all the very best :) m in the last leg of putting arb lint in place
<coolbhavi> btw
<wendar> excellent! thanks for keeping that moving along
<coolbhavi> wendar, thanks, m facing some weird syntax error while building but when I check manually syntax passes. So m rebuilding again disabling some syntax check suites
<coolbhavi> let me see
<wendar> that does sound weird
<coolbhavi> and I have the same version of perl running on my system as in the PPA/pbuilder
